# white particles?



## solareclipsed

I have a bunch of white particles floating in my aquarium and was wondering what it might be and how to get rid of it. I have run a diatom filter for about 3 days and it did help but it did not clear it up. I dont know what else to do. I have had several fish with what seemed to be dropsy and another fish die out of the blue and I dont know why. I have not checked my water levels yet but I will tomorrow. It is heavily planted with pressurized co2 injection. I have foam filters, ceramic rings and the white water polisher in my canister filter. I dont know if any of those could have anything to do with it so I am just naming what I can think of.
Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Mr.Todd

Could it possibly be mineral & deposits that came loose and are now suspended in the water?

Do a complete test on the water and post your results and that will probably help... Also how big are the particles?

Thanks! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyandsue

Ok, so you have a major set-up compared to me so I am risking sounding very unintelligent here... but could it be something as simple as a bacterial bloom or high phosphates? I had great success with a product called Algone. It can be used in a planted tank.


----------



## solareclipsed

It could be anything for as far as I know. Just cause it is a big setup doesnt mean I know alot about it. I just added alot of the stuff about 2 months ago and I am still learning about all the little stuff.
I like all comments and suggestions that way I can know what to look for.
THanks
Gary


----------



## tophat665

Particles like specks, or like really short threads? Last time I saw specks in my tank, aftr a couple days they lenthened a bit, and some research showed me that I had planaria. If that's what you have, cut your feedings in half and they'll go away.


----------



## solareclipsed

its just a bunch of little white specs. looks like dust in the water. and I dont feed alot anyways. I dont know but it doesnt seem to be hurting anything so I am not really worried about it.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## MattD

Sounds like a bacterial bloom. They can be real thick sometimes. 

I've endured several and I once got rid of it in less than 24 hours by doing a major water change. After the water change, it seemed to clear up on its own.

Several weeks later I purchased a pack of Algone inserts, and it hasn't showed up since. Maybe cause of the weekly water changes too but the inserts will benefit the tank in the long run.


----------



## Andyandsue

solareclipsed said:


> its just a bunch of little white specs. looks like dust in the water. and I dont feed alot anyways. I dont know but it doesnt seem to be hurting anything so I am not really worried about it.
> Thanks
> Gary


Yes Gary, that sounds like a bacterial bloom for sure. It looks fine from a distance, and then up close you can see all the little white specs. Do a water change (I did one almost daily to keep it at bay) and I highly recommend Algone. Once you add the Algone pouch you can slow down on the water changes.

I have to mention though, that I would be worried. Although bacterial bloom isn't considered a major threat it still represents an unhealthy water situation and should be cleared up before it escalates.


----------

